# SSL-Zertifikate für Webpage und Webanwendung?



## rethus (8. November 2008)

Wo bekomme ich SSL-Zertifikate zu moderaten Preisen um eine Webanwendung (Finanzsoftware) und die dazugehörige Webseite abzusichern?

Erfahrungswerte sind sehr wilkommen.


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2008)

Das günstigste wäre, wenn du dir selber ein Zertifikat ausstellst. Nachteil dabei ist allerdings, dass der Benutzer dieses vorher akzeptiere muss.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. November 2008)

Hallo,

kann dir hier http://psw.net/ empfehlen - zeitnahe & unkomplizierte Abwicklung.


----------

